

The Bootstrapper’s Guide to Internet Startups - roblewis
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/the-bootstrappers-guide-to-internet-startups

======
eggbrain
This article touched somewhat on the biggest problems I have with (bad)
entrepreneurs these days:

1)Thinking their idea is god

2)Thinking they are gods

The first point was touched upon with the quote "My idea is so good I need you
to sign an NDA just so I can tell you", but the second point, however, I feel
is even more obnoxious. These entrepreneurs think they are the next Steve
Jobs, and act like it without the actual results.

To prove how true this is, search craigslist jobs for "equity" in any city and
see what types of results you get. With most postings, you'll find a
"creative" guy who doesn't know anything about the technical side, but he has
a "great idea". He's looking for a programmer who will take a minority stake
in equity in lieu of pay, because hey, the company will be worth billions
someday, right? It's entrepreneurs like this that give us all a bad name.

~~~
jiganti
The fact that they don't realize that the perception of someone who does this
is "less than credible" is enough in itself to conclude that they aren't near
as qualified as they claim.

